# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Hỏi Về cài đặt Format Factory

## thanducha

phần mềm format factory là phần mềm đổi đuôi cho audio và video. lồng sub cho video
em đang dùng phiên bản 2.6 thì win bị lỗi và phải cài lại win mới nhưng sau khi cài lại phần mềm nài thì không sử dụng được nó nữa nữa. khi khởi động chương trình thì được báo

để đảm bảo không có vius sau khi cài win em đã quet vius trước khi cài ứng dụng
ngay cả khi em download bộ cài mới về cài cũng không chạy được
em thấy lạ bởi vì bộ cài của em vẫn cài được sang máy tính khác và dùng bình thường
em có 2 bản ghost đa cấu hình. 1 bản chưa cài ứng dụng và 1 bản đã cài nhiều ứng dụng
khi em ghost bằng bản có nhiều ứng dụng thì lại sử dụng được phần mềm format factory. và khi ghost bằng bản kia thì lại không dùng được
sau đó em khiểm tra lại trong add or remove thì thấy ở bản ghost nhiều ừng dụng có cài microsoft visual c++ 2005 redistributable 

bản không cài ứng dụng thì không có
khi em remove microsoft visual c++ 2005 redistributable đi thỳ phần mềm format factory không sử dụng được nữa. em download phần mềm microsoft visual c++ 2005 redistributable về cài thì lại không dùng được phàn mềm format factory nữa
sử dụng đĩa win để cài lại win cũng không sử dụng được format factory
có anh chị nào biết cách khắc phục làm ơn chỉ giúp

----------

